# 50 Shades of Buscemi



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2015)

Now THIS is something I would go see!


----------



## CQB (Feb 10, 2015)

Let the derail begin!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh Fuck! After laughing my ass off, I had to confirm that it was a Aussie who posted that!
LMFAO


----------



## Muppet (Feb 11, 2015)

CQB said:


> Let the derail begin!



I just peed my fucking pants! Light my ciggie! Fucking cunts!

F.M.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2015)

Buscemi is awesome. I just watched _Fargo _again the other day. And the Aussie sniper..._is that a paper towel roll he's using as a scope???_


----------



## Muppet (Feb 12, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Buscemi is awesome. I just watched _Fargo _again the other day. And the Aussie sniper..._is that a paper towel roll he's using as a scope???_



That IS a fucking paper towel roll. LMFAO!

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 12, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Now THIS is something I would go see!



He fucking rocks plus he is a former FDNY fireman that when the towers collapsed, went back to NYC to his brothers and stayed at the pile looking for brothers.

F.M.


----------

